# Monster Hunter Nation



## falshman70 (Jul 13, 2006)

Anyone visited this website? He does lots of photoshopped posters for H&K and they are hysterical. He's not a fan of H&K treatment of civilian customers and some H&K lovers may not like the posters, but if you look at them you have to laugh.


----------

